
Leveraging RISC-V for AI and Machine Learning - rbanffy
http://www.eenewseurope.com/news/leveraging-risc-v-ai-and-machine-learning
======
jabl
Nice that RISC-V is in the news.

For those who follow RISC-V, this doesn't add any new information that wasn't
already made public during the latest RISC-V conference. Proceedings here:
[https://riscv.org/2017/12/7th-risc-v-workshop-
proceedings/](https://riscv.org/2017/12/7th-risc-v-workshop-proceedings/)

------
CalChris
I wonder how Esperanto compares to Green Arrays [1] or REX [2]. Obviously,
these are very different approaches and GA doesn't even support float. But REX
does.

[http://www.greenarraychips.com/home/products/](http://www.greenarraychips.com/home/products/)

[http://rexcomputing.com/](http://rexcomputing.com/)

~~~
baobrien
I'm not sure about REX, but Esperanto is pretty far away from greenarrays.
From what I got out of their talk at the latest Risc-V workshop[3] (video[1],
slides[2]), they're going for the big high-performance end of the spectrum.
The chip they were talking about is supposed to have 16 64-bit OoO Risc-V
cores and 4096 RV64GC cores with vector units connected by some sort of
network on chip.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-b4QOzMyfU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-b4QOzMyfU)

[2] [https://content.riscv.org/wp-
content/uploads/2017/12/Tue1136...](https://content.riscv.org/wp-
content/uploads/2017/12/Tue1136-Industrial-Strength-High-Performance-RISC-V-
Processors-for-Energy-Efficient-Computing-Ditzel-Esperanto.pdf)

[3] [https://riscv.org/2017/12/7th-risc-v-workshop-
proceedings/](https://riscv.org/2017/12/7th-risc-v-workshop-proceedings/)

------
phkahler
The Esperanto presentation video from the recent risc-v conference:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-b4QOzMyfU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-b4QOzMyfU)

------
justin_vanw
Was this title generated by a markov model of other HN titles?

~~~
janco
clearly not, it is missing "blockchain" somewhere in the title

